# Harman Kardon AVR 635 7.1 Channels Receiver



## liviulia (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
I have an AVR 635 bought in february 2006.
I used OSD interface on my TV frequently until one month ago. Since then I did not tried to used it until 2 days ago.
When I connect to OSD I see now a black screen, no text, instead of my blue screen.
I made the following actions:
- I changed the wires
- I modified the resolution of my TV (Panasonic Viera HD)
- I changed connections in TV and AVR using Video and Composant connections
- I resetted AVR
- I upgraded AVR CPU to 5.15
- I resetted the remote control

I still have the black screen.
What is happening? How can I solve my problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Your 635 will not display the OSD screen through component. You must use either s-video or rca. It won't upconvert the screen menu this route. 

I had one up until a week ago. There are two outputs on the back specifically for the OSD screen. I used a separate old 13" TV with s-video to do my setups. Hope this helps.


----------

